# Calcul 1/80



## Emily (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Lors du calcul d'indemnités de rupture 1/80, dans mon cas mon contrat s'arrête demain le 28 juillet.
Je calcule les salaires bruts de janvier à juin 2022 ou de janvier à juillet 2022 ?

Le montant trouvé se reporte bien sur le bulletin de salaire dans indemnités de rupture ?

Merci pour vos réponses
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Oui vous prenez l'ensemble des salaires bruts perçus depuis le début du contrat jusqu'à la fin de contrat donc juillet 

Les CP, régularisation de salaire, heures supplémentaires et complémentaires comptent comme salaire et sont donc à prendre en compte

Total brut / 80 = prime

Il y a une case prévue pour noter ce montant sur la déclaration pajemploi


----------



## isa19 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 Vous prenez tous vos salaires depuis le debut du contrat .
Sur lapaje il y  a une case pour mettre cette indemnité (non imposable) mais pas obligatoire de le faire


----------



## Emily (27 Juillet 2022)

Moi c'est bien ce que j'ai fait comme calcul mais a priori pas les parents.
Il y a une différence de 27€ bien évidemment en moins pour moi !!!
Comme ils passent par Pajemploi+ ça va être galère pour la correction.
Ce soir je vais avertir les parents que le calcul n'est pas bon 
C'est déjà très tendu à suivre donc ...
Merci pour vos réponses les filles


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Moi ça me dépasse les PE qui ne sont pas au point avec les calculs, s'entêtent à vouloir les faire quand même et ne veulent pas admettre qu'ils se trompent.
J'ai vraiment une chance folle moi. Depuis plus de 20 ans, c'est moi qui fait mes bulletins de salaire. 
Là j'ai 2 fins de contrat. Fin juin j'ai préparé les lettres de rupture que les PE m'ont rendues signées. Lundi je leur ai donné tous les papiers de fin de contrat afin qu'ils vérifient s'ils sont OK. Certificat de travail, solde de tout compte, dernier bulletin de salaire avec ICCP, indemnité de rupture, l'attestation POLE EMPLOI. Ils m'ont tout rendu hier, signé. La déclaration Pajemploi a été faite le 25 aussi.
Quand je travaille avec une nouvelle famille, je lui explique bien les termes du contrat. Leur envoie le lien de la CCN.
Et ensuite au fil de l'accueil, quand se présente une absence à décompter par exemple, je leur joins une note explicative de comment fonctionne le CCC
Puis quand arrive le moment du paiement des CP, pareil, une note explicative de comment ça se calcule et je fais un beau récap des semaines travaillées avec maintien de salaire, un beau récap des bruts avec calcul des 10%.
Si un avenant doit se présenter, c'est l'occasion d'une petite fiche d'information sur comment se calcule un régularisation.
Ainsi, au lieu de leur bourrer le crâne avec tout d'emblée, je leur passe les informations précises au fur et à mesure qu'une situation se présente.
Et quand on arrive en fin de contrat et qu'en général tout se cumule : Absence CNN, régularisation, ICCP, et bien ils ont tout compris au fil du contrat.


----------



## kikine (27 Juillet 2022)

en ayant commencé le contrat en janvier vous n'avez pas le droit a la prime de rupture il faut au minimum 9 mois d'ancienneté


----------

